# Pictures



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Athenaeus asked if I could post larger pics of Theo. For other dog lovers out there, Theo has his own website (not really of my doing, I just take the pictures).

www.e-theo.com


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Rsa,


You and Theo are both so cute!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

My my Risa... 

And I have the nerve to think that I write nice stories for my pets...
If Sotiris (my dog) sees the site you have created for Theo will abandon me...

Theo is the cutest retriever I have seen EVER!!!!

In my country we believe in evil eye . That means that if someone is very fond of you may without wanting it feel ill. In order to prevent evil eye you have to war a special bead that has the shape of a tiny blue eye... Church believes that evil eye may affect aninals also.

You should put Theo one of those

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Oh Risa,
what a smile I have on my face 
Theo is very handsome.
I think it is great that you shared theos pictures with us.

I have my first dog ever.
"Molly" she is a carin terrior (like Toto)

there is something about the love of a dog.
I'm happy I get to enjoy that feeling now 

Chow Theo!! Opps no pun intended
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Risa, He's a cutie! Dogs are so much fun!

Hey CC, congratulations on your new family member. How long have you had her?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ummm, Michelle, it was a year ago this past October 
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

OOOhhhh... I thought it was a brand new dog!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear Risa

I tried to send an e-mail to Theo to express my admiration to him and tell him how much I'd love to rub my nose on his and to sign his guest book, but no luck!! You have to de-bug Theo's site...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Okay I admit it. This is cute. Theo reminds me of one of my past dogs, in name only. My dog was Theodore Alouitious (al-oo-ish-us)
or Teddy for short. One of the pics reminds me of a team mascot we have for the Diablos Hockey Club.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh another nice nose I'd love to kiss .
Dogs are just fabulous!! Aren't they??? 

:bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

OOOOOOOOOO,

Theo, Theodore Alouitious and Sotiris are adorable!!

But I'm really a cat woman...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Tell me about the legend of the evil eye, Atheneaus My Italian grandfather used to do a hand gesture thing behind his back to ward off the evil eye.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Pending the _Legend of the Evil Eye_, meet Max, everyone!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's always sad to loose a friend. Specially one that is always there for you. A cat is always happy to see you, willing to share the happy and sad moments of your life. Willing to cuddle for hours or just happy with a little caresse. 


They say cats that are loved never really die, they continue to watch over you, forever. You'll see Kimmie in a few months or whenever you are ready, Max will send you a new friend because one can not live without a cat.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you Isa. I found myself crying when I read your response...I guess I'm not quite over his death yet!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose,Athenaeus and Kimmie.

Your pets,Or should I say Loved ones are precious.

I was In a theater show many years ago when I used to act, The production was "Lil abner" My role was "evil eye flegel"
Go figure LOL
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Don't say that Kimmie, now I'll be the one crying.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

CC, you played in Lil Abner? That is so funny! I loved the cartoon strip.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie when I posted my post I had not seen your post.
I am sorry for your loss


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Kimmie, Max is a beautiful cat. My Priscilla looks exactly like him. It is as hard to lose a pet as it is to lose a human relative. My dogs are both 16, so I am really nervous about the time coming when I'll have to let them go. To be honest, I would want to die if Snoopy wasn't at my heels as he always is. Age is taking a giant toll on him and his sister, Suzanne. Isa is right. I never intended to love another cat again after 13 year old Wookie was killed by a dog. Then, along came Prissy. She was a hungry stray. We just fed two strays this evening. There are so many beautiful little kittys out there who want to be loved. Nothing ever takes the place of your loss, but loving again does help. I wish for you a healing of the heart.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

He never came to me when I would call, 
Unless I had a tennis ball, (or he felt like it). 
But mostly he didn't come at all. 
When he was young he never learned to heel or sit or stay. 
He did things his way. 
Discipline was not his bag. 
But when you were with him things sure didn't drag. 
He'd dig up a rosebush just to spite me. 
And when I'd grab him, he'd turn and bite me. 
He bit lots of folks from day to day. 
The delivery boy was his favorite prey. 
The gas man wouldn't read our meter. 
He said we owned a real man-eater. 
He set the house on fire, but the story's long to tell. 
Suffice it to say that he survived and the house survived as well. 
On evening walks, and Gloria took him, 
he was always first out the door. 
The Old One and I brought up the rear 
because our bones were sore. 
He would charge up the street with Mom hanging on.
What a beautiful pair they were! 
And if it was still light and the tourists were out, 
they created a bit of a stir. 
But every once in a while, he would stop in his tracks 
And with a frown on his face look around. 
It was just to make sure that the Old One was there 
And would follow him where he was bound. 
We are early-to-bedders at our house-- 
I guess I'm the first to retire. 
And as I'd leave the room he'd look at me 
And get up from his place by the fire. 
He knew where the tennis balls were upstairs 
And I'd give him one for a while. 
He would push it under the bed with his nose 
And I'd fish it out with a smile. 
And before very long He'd tire of the ball 
And be asleep in his corner In no time at all. 
And there were nights when I'd feel him 
Climb upon our bed and lie between us, 
And I'd pat his head. 
And there were nights when I'd feel this stare 
And I'd wake up and he'd be there 
And I'd reach out my hand and stroke his hair. 
And sometimes I'd feel him sigh 
And I think I know the reason why. 
He would wake up at night 
And he would have this fear 
Of the dark, of life, of lots of things, 
And he'd be glad to have me near.

And now he's dead.

And there are nights when I think I feel him 
Climb upon our bed and lie between us, 
And I pat his head.

And there are nights when I think I feel that stare 
And I reach out my hand to stroke his hair, 
But he's not there.

Oh, how I wish that wasn't so,

I'll always love a dog named Beau!

_as read on the Tonight Show 07/28/81_


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Any pet that I've ever owned and lost has come back to let me know they're happy.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

That poem always makes me cry, Pastachef. It could have been written about my Fred. If I ever get a scanner, I'll send you a picture of Fred running toward the camera with his tongue flapping out of his mouth over his shoulder!

Oh, and Risa, I forgot to say that is such a cute doggie! 

Perhaps you all would enjoy this view of another of my darling pets?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

He he Nancy you are not an ordinary person!

Kimmie I always imagined you as a fluffy white cat that can dissapear in the snowy enviroment of Canada and you could only spot her but her smile.
Like this cat in the novel "Alice in the Wonderland" Was it the cat of Chesthire?

 :smoking:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Close enough Athenaeus, just the wrong color, LOL!

Watch the Cheshire Cat 
disappear


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Thank you everyone for the Theo compliments. I'm glad I started this thread, because I loved seeing everyone else's pets. The only other Cheftalk pet I'd seen a picture of is Papa's Maigret, another darling dog. 

Theo is also my first dog and I never ever expected to love an animal so much. He was actually my ex-boyfriend's dog, but Theo got attached to me and didn't like it in the big city when my ex moved there. Theo drives me crazy sometimes, but he's amazingly loving, affectionate and perceptive. When I'm feeling down and just want to hide under the covers, he forces me to take him out for a walk or to play frisbee. When I'm physically under the weather, he just curls up beside me and gives me little reassuring kisses. I can also always count on him to help me finish a loaf of bread, so I can bake more. My ex borrowed him yesterday because he needed some Theo therapy and the two of them are now on a spontaneous road trip. I already miss Theo and it hasn't even been 24 hours yet. I don't sleep very soundly unless Theo is asleep on my bed and snoring. Who needs whale music when you got a snoring lab?!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks for the link Kimmie!!

You won't beleive it but I haven't decided yet if I liked this book...

Anyway! You are a black cat then!! You leave your marks on the white snow quite well then...

As for the evil eye.
It works for cooks too but let me start another thread on this one!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

THINGS I MUST REMEMBER AS A DOG (in order to keep my present living
arrangements)
1. The garbage collector is not stealing our stuff.
2. I do not need to suddenly stand straight up when I'm lying under the
coffee table.
3. I will not roll my toys behind the fridge, behind the sofa or under
the bed.
4. I must shake the rainwater out of my fur before entering the house.
5. I will not eat the cats' food, before they eat it or after they
throw it up.
6. I will stop trying to find the few remaining pieces of clean carpet
in the house when I am about to get sick.
7. I will not throw up in the car.
8. I will not roll on dead seagulls, fish, crabs, etc. just because I
like the way they smell.
9. I will not munch on "leftovers" in the kitty litter box; although
they are tasty, they are not food.
10. I will not eat any more Kleenex or napkins and then redeposit them
in the backyard after processing.
11. The diaper pail is not a cookie jar.
12. I will not chew my humans' toothbrushes and not tell them.
13. I will not chew crayons or pens, especially not the red ones, or my
people will think I am hemorrhaging.
14. When in the car, I will not insist on having the window rolled down
when it's raining outside.
15. We do not have a doorbell. I will not bark each time I hear one on
TV
16. I will not steal my mom's underwear and dance all over the backyard
with them.
17. The sofa is not a face towel. Neither are mom & dad's laps.
18. My head does not belong in the refrigerator.
19. I will not bite the officer's hand when he reaches in for mom's
driver's license and car registration.
20. I will not play tug-of-war with dad's underwear when he's on the
toilet.
21. I will not eat mint flavored dental floss out of the bathroom
garbage; I do not want a string hanging out of my butt.
22. I will not roll around in the dirt right after just getting a bath.
23. Sticking my nose into someone's crotch is not an acceptable way of
saying hello.
24. I will not hump on any person's leg just because I thought it was
the right thing to do.
25. I will not pass gas in my owners' faces while sleeping on the pillow
next to their head.
26. I will not come in from outside and immediately drag my butt across
the carpet.
27. The toilet bowl is not a never ending water supply and, just because
the water is blue, it doesn't mean it is cleaner.
28. I will not sit in the middle of the living room and lick my crotch
when company is over.
29. I will remember that suddenly turning around and smelling my butt
can quickly clear a room.
30. The cat is not a squeaky toy so when I play with him and he makes
that noise, it's usually not a good thing


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Have you been spying on Theo, PastaChef? Thanks for the laughs... that was hilarious.

Athenaeus: your emails to Theo were received. My ex just forwarded them to me. He was a bit jealous thinking that you were some guy trying to get to me through Theo. Too too funny. Thank you for the Theo notes


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I surely was. Theo is a beautiful dog! I'm glad you had good laugh.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I am glad Theo read my emails...

I signed as Athenaeus but my name must have appeared in the email...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you all for your kind words. I miss Max so much!

and Bond, in the dark, all you can see is that huge white smile...how or why would I give it up?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Screaming at the can of food will not make it open itself.

I should not assume the patio door is open when I race outside to chase leaves.

If I put a live mouse in my food bowl, I should not expect it to stay there until I get hungry.

The guinea pig likes to sleep once in a while. I will not watch him constantly.

If I bite the cactus, it will bite back.

I will not stand on the bathroom counter, stare down the hall, and growl at nothing right after my human has finished watching "The X-Files".

Television and computer screens do not exist to backlight my lovely tail.

No matter how dangly and attractive they are, my human's earrings are not cat toys.

If I play 'dead cat on the stairs' while people are trying to bring in groceries or laundry, one of these days it will really come true.

My human is capable of cooking bacon and eggs without my help.

The canned cat food is already dead. I do not need to kill it by swatting bits of it all over the floor.

I am a carnivore. Potted plants are not meat.

I will never be able to walk on the ceiling, and staring up the wall and screaming at it will not bring it any closer.

It is not a good idea to try to lap up the powdered creamer before it all dissolves in the boiling coffee.

The goldfish likes living in water and must be allowed to remain in its bowl.

If my human wants to share her sandwich with me, she will give me a piece. She will notice if I start eating it from the other end.

I cannot leap through closed windows to catch birds outside.

The large dog in the back yard has lived there for six years. I will not freak out every time I see it.

I am a neutered cat, not a peacock, and prancing around with my tail fluffed up will not make my balls grow back.

If I must give a present to my humans's overnight guests, my toy mouse is much more socially acceptable than a live cockroach, even if it isn't as tasty.

Just because I hear voices in my head, I do not have to answer them!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I read your rules to Prissy, Nancya,and she said okay, fine, but that she prefers to remain a peacock!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

LOL Pastachef! When I read the rules to Stasia, she bit me!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I think our kitties need a lecture from Old Deuteronomy. Too much bad influence from RumTum Tugger


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That is hilarious Nancy! Did you write it yourself? I laughed so hard, my cat thought I was nuts once again. She doesn't see how computer can be funny. For her it's just a butt roaster.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, Isabelle...since when have I ever had an original thought?

Well, at least not a funny one.

Nope, a friend sent that to me.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Holiday Etiquette For Dogs

1. Be especially patient with your humans during this time. They may
appear to be more stressed-out than usual and they will appreciate long
comforting dog leans.

2. They may come home with large bags of things they call gifts. Do
not assume that all the gifts are yours.

3. Be tolerant if your humans put decorations on you. They seem to get
some special kind of pleasure out of seeing how you look with fake
antlers.

4. They may bring a large tree into the house and set it up in a
prominent place and cover it with lights and decorations. Bizarre as
this may seem to you, it is an important ritual for your humans, so
there are some things you need to know:

- - don't pee on the tree
- - don't drink water in the container that holds the tree
- - mind your tail when you are near the tree
- - if there are packages under the tree, even ones that smell
interesting
or that have your name on them, don't rip them open
- - don't chew on the cord that runs from the funny-looking hole in the
wall to the tree

5. Your humans may occasionally invite lots of strangers to come visit
during this season. These parties can be lots of fun, but they also call
for
some discretion on your part:

- - not all strangers appreciate kisses and leans
- - don't eat off the buffet table
- - beg for goodies subtly
- - be pleasant, even if unknowing strangers sit on your sofa
- - don't drink out of glasses that are left within your reach.

6. Likewise, your humans may take you visiting. Here your manners will
also
be important:

- -observe all the rules in #4 for trees that may be in other people's
houses.
- - respect the territory of other animals that may live in the house
- - tolerate children
- - turn on your charm big time.

7. A big fat man with a white beard and a very loud laugh may emerge
from
your fireplace in the middle of the night. DON'T BITE HIM!!

--


----------

